# Looking for insight.



## Chase McCloud (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm shooting a role of Rollei Infrared 400. I can't seem to find a development chart that includes my developer, (arista premium). I don't want to purchase another developer if I can get away with it. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## RAZKY (Feb 17, 2022)

Chase McCloud said:


> I'm shooting a role of Rollei Infrared 400. I can't seem to find a development chart that includes my developer, (arista premium). I don't want to purchase another developer if I can get away with it. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


I would call Freestyle Los Angeles 800-292-6137


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 17, 2022)

It's made for Freestyle by Clayton, and I think it is repackaged Clayton F-76 plus. My understanding is that it's intended to behave like D-76, except that Clayton uses phenidone instead of metol.


----------



## compur (Feb 17, 2022)

Freestyle's chart includes that combination:
Film Development Chart | Freestyle Photo & Imaging


----------



## Chase McCloud (Feb 17, 2022)

RAZKY said:


> I would call Freestyle Los Angeles 800-292-6137


I did. I ordered some R-09. Thanks for the advice. Thoughts on stand development?


----------



## Chase McCloud (Feb 17, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> It's made for Freestyle by Clayton, and I think it is repackaged Clayton F-76 plus. My understanding is that it's intended to behave like D-76, except that Clayton uses phenidone instead of metol.


Interesting. I have never used D-76. I'll read up on it. Thank you.


----------



## Chase McCloud (Feb 17, 2022)

compur said:


> Freestyle's chart includes that combination:
> Film Development Chart | Freestyle Photo & Imaging


Thank you so much for the link. Gonna check it out tonight. Unfortunately I got impatient and ordered some Rodinal but that's ok. I've been on a mission to try new things. Film, devs, and papers, etc. Cheers.


----------



## RAZKY (Feb 18, 2022)

Chase McCloud said:


> I did. I ordered some R-09. Thanks for the advice. Thoughts on stand development?


I shoot and process E-6 - been intrigued by stand development for years but never got around to trying it..


----------

